

The rise of the EDM prodigies - creamyhorror
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/26/arts/music/prodigies-leap-beyond-electronic-dance-music.html?pagewanted=all

======
creamyhorror
Zedd's brilliant track 'Spectrum'
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsuVMdnF8A0>) features in mashup prodigy Kap
Slap's latest hourlong Back To School mix
(<http://soundcloud.com/kapslapbootlegs/back-to-school-mix>). If you want some
electro/dance music to pump up your day, give those links a listen.

I discovered Kap Slap right here on HN and I'm thankful to the people who
recommended him. He's a great curator the sort of music I like.

